# Why Don't LFS Sell Tank cycle cultures?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have often wondered why LFS don't sell tank cycle cultures?

They could even give it away just to promote good will to new Fish keepers.

Have a couple of big HOB filters on one of their display tanks with just filter floss and give out cultures to customers? This would solve so many problems and give newcomers a hand up with their first tank. They could even give out a handful of java moss or sell it as a cycling aid. I personally would have a couple AC 70's on my display tank and explain to people this is a new filter and it will cycle you're tank quickly you can buy it for the same price as a in box one. But this is a reason you should buy the pre-cycled filter from us?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Just ask your LFS, they will probably give it to you the filter floss that they just end up tossing in the garbage


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> Just ask your LFS, they will probably give it to you the filter floss that they just end up tossing in the garbage


I have no need for any. It's that I have been seeing all these posts from people new to keeping fish and they are looking to cycle their tank quickly. I understand their hurry no one wants to wait a weeks or months to put fish in a empty tank.

If you have many tanks you can really setup a new tank quick especially with a seeded sponge filter.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Fair enough, you are absolutely correct.

The same can also be said for Marine Tanks as well. Using Rock from an established system, a few cups of sand and water from a water change will help.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

I would love for the people at fishstores to be more open about giving away some bacteria to their customers. It feels kind of daunting for us newbies when everyone is busy doing other things and all you want is a squeezing from their filter.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I know if you ask kindly some LFS's will pinch some gravel/floss/sponge-squeeze for you. 

PetsMart @ Hwy 7 & Bayview did that for me. Great guy Michael knews a lot about fish and everyone comes to him to ask for his help and advice. I spoke with him and the guy got some seeded water and a small 5 finger pinch of the gravel which got my 5.5 going which then later I used the filter foam to seed my 10gal.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know... I think some LFS's won't even mention if or offer it unless you asked. I think it would be a good thing is LFS's did that for people. I mean they would likely be back 1 week later ready to get a small fish first while the tank ripens then later bvuy more. I also sometimes think the LFS may want to just go after the money and if the fish die the customer will be back to buy more till after 5 times the fish died the tank cycles after them buying it 5 times.

Then again sometimes poeple buy small tanks which the amon/nitites buid up faster then say a single small fish in a 5-20gal tank which has more buffer room before the toxins build up.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess its the way it sounds to the newbie. 

"Would you like to purchase some of our cultures to cylce your tank more quickly?

"Sure, sounds important. What is it exactly?"

"Well... it is basically the crap from our filters that we squeeze out so you can put it into your tank"

"... What?"


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats what they said about bottled water 

I would assume they would be given away as a courtesy to new customers.

I am sure LFS employees can talk people into almost anything like http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp57000/si1315861/cl0/allglass25galminibowkitneptuneblue

2.5 gallon tank kits for Only $50


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i think if they just openly offer bateria for free it will be harder to sell stability and cycle and so on. also all the meds and test kits when your fishes are dying.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Marowana said:


> i think if they just openly offer bateria for free it will be harder to sell stability and cycle and so on. also all the meds and test kits when your fishes are dying.


BINGO!

Not to mention it gives clueless consumers a chance to hold the LFS accountable for the deaths of their new fish.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Also why don't stores supply live fish food cultures? This could easily be done and would be added value. The sell feeder fish why not grindal worms, brine shrimp, blood worms etc....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Most likely profit margins are too slim compared to the cost/time/work/experience involved in keeping cultures saleable.

I wouldn't trust buying live cultures from LFS anyways. Too large of a risk of contamination. Start your own!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNeko said:


> I know if you ask kindly some LFS's will pinch some gravel/floss/sponge-squeeze for you.
> 
> PetsMart @ Hwy 7 & Bayview did that for me. Great guy Michael knews a lot about fish and everyone comes to him to ask for his help and advice. I spoke with him and the guy got some seeded water and a small 5 finger pinch of the gravel which got my 5.5 going which then later I used the filter foam to seed my 10gal.


Hope you realize there is no such a thing as seeded water. If water can cycle itself, we will have no need of filters, sponge and all that expensive stuff we pay to filter our water.
The gravel pinch will give you a 1 day max 2 days head start. A majority of the biological filtrating bacteria is in your filter. That's why if your filter breaks down, the fish in your tank will die. Keep that is mind.

BA do offer filtered media. All you need to do was ask for some. Although I have to wonder how effective was the media. They have 4 or 5 of them running in 1 tank with no fish in it...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> Also why don't stores supply live fish food cultures? This could easily be done and would be added value. The sell feeder fish why not grindal worms, brine shrimp, blood worms etc....


Blood worms are the larvae of a mosquito-like fly. It's not practical to culture these on a small scale. Similarly, brine shrimp are raised from cysts collected from nature, not from cultures that use a complete life cycle.



gucci17 said:


> Most likely profit margins are too slim compared to the cost/time/work/experience involved in keeping cultures saleable.
> 
> I wouldn't trust buying live cultures from LFS anyways. Too large of a risk of contamination. Start your own!


Well, for most of these cultures, you have to get a start from *somebody*.

If you ask your LFS, they may have some cultures in the fridge in back, or they may be able to get them for you.

Or, of course, you can post here and get a start from somebody like me. Sorry, no grindal worms, but I've got lotsa other stuff.


----------

